# It Ain’t Over!!!



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

Found 50 today! Wasn’t expecting to find anything. A hillside I didn’t find any on the day before the snow and sub-freezing temps last week produced fresh yellows and grays today. For those of you that know way more than I do, can I expect a few more good days on this same hillside and one just like it with warmer temps this week? Neither of them ever receive direct sunlight & the undergrowth and tree foliage are just now starting to take off. They are 2 micro-climates as related to my other areas that are now pretty much done for the season.


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes, it is certainly possible. I am still finding fresh yellows coming up over the last 2-3 days in some of the same areas I already covered consecutive days and also finding old yellows past their prime.
The big yellows are up too, hoping higher temps pop out a few more but season is winding down here below the Ohio River. Found 4 monsters yesterday in my typical late spots which tells me the end is near.
Jefferson County


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Absolutely! Some folks astound us every year with "early" spots! So why can't we be equally astounded with "late" spots! These little microclimates can be quite small, and only affect a small area.


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

dr_ more l_ mushrooms said:


> Yes, it is certainly possible. I am still finding fresh yellows coming up over the last 2-3 days in some of the same areas I already covered consecutive days and also finding old yellows past their prime.
> The big yellows are up too, hoping higher temps pop out a few more but season is winding down here below the Ohio River. Found 4 monsters yesterday in my typical late spots which tells me the end is near.
> Jefferson County





shroomsearcher said:


> Absolutely! Some folks astound us every year with "early" spots! So why can't we be equally astounded with "late" spots! These little microclimates can be quite small, and only affect a small area.


Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks! Got it! I’m expecting to still find some in these areas! 


dr_ more l_ mushrooms said:


> Yes, it is certainly possible. I am still finding fresh yellows coming up over the last 2-3 days in some of the same areas I already covered consecutive days and also finding old yellows past their prime.
> The big yellows are up too, hoping higher temps pop out a few more but season is winding down here below the Ohio River. Found 4 monsters yesterday in my typical late spots which tells me the end is near.
> Jefferson County


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I found 2 little fresh yellows yesterday in Jefferson but I believe they are just a couple that I had missed previously. In Hart today checking on some low lying North facing areas that haven’t produced but a couple so far this season.


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

Skeeter said:


> Found 50 today! Wasn’t expecting to find anything. A hillside I didn’t find any on the day before the snow and sub-freezing temps last week produced fresh yellows and grays today. For those of you that know way more than I do, can I expect a few more good days on this same hillside and one just like it with warmer temps this week? Neither of them ever receive direct sunlight & the undergrowth and tree foliage are just now starting to take off. They are 2 micro-climates as related to my other areas that are now pretty much done for the season.


I checked my late season spots right before the snow last week and found nothing. I'm going Thursday and am feeling good about my chances after reading your post. I hunt around rowan county, too.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Checked a few spots briefly today while turkey hunting. Found zero but really didn’t get a good chance to look. These are from this past week though.


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

Goomba shroom! said:


> I checked my late season spots right before the snow last week and found nothing. I'm going Thursday and am feeling good about my chances after reading your post. I hunt around rowan county, too.


That’s awesome! I found 36 yesterday & 11 more today. The heat today wreaked some havoc, but most of what I found the last 2 days were still pretty fresh. I’ve got one more spot to check this week that doesn’t get direct sunlight & am hoping for one last mess. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Skeeter said:


> That’s awesome! I found 36 yesterday & 11 more today. The heat today wreaked some havoc, but most of what I found the last 2 days were still pretty fresh. I’ve got one more spot to check this week that doesn’t get direct sunlight & am hoping for one last mess. GOOD LUCK!!!


What county Skeeter?


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

rick said:


> What county Skeeter?


Rowan. I found 40 more this evening. 137 since Sunday.


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

Skeeter said:


> That’s awesome! I found 36 yesterday & 11 more today. The heat today wreaked some havoc, but most of what I found the last 2 days were still pretty fresh. I’ve got one more spot to check this week that doesn’t get direct sunlight & am hoping for one last mess. GOOD LUCK!!!





Skeeter said:


> Rowan. I found 40 more this evening. 137 since Sunday.


Heading out that way tomorrow, sounds promising!


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

Goomba shroom! said:


> Heading out that way tomorrow, sounds promising!


Good luck!


----------



## D_licious (Apr 8, 2019)

dr_ more l_ mushrooms said:


> Yes, it is certainly possible. I am still finding fresh yellows coming up over the last 2-3 days in some of the same areas I already covered consecutive days and also finding old yellows past their prime.
> The big yellows are up too, hoping higher temps pop out a few more but season is winding down here below the Ohio River. Found 4 monsters yesterday in my typical late spots which tells me the end is near.
> Jefferson County


Nice pictures! I enjoy seeing the pics before they're picked. Thanks for posting!


----------

